# Spacer Washer



## Karl_T (Sep 2, 2015)

little project today but everybody should know this trick...

I'm building an FAL and its very important that the threaded barrel tightens to 80 -100 lb.ft. rught when verything is aligned. This is done to a fraction of one degree accuracy.

This kit was way off, it was going to get tight at 2:00, 12:00 being perfect. Its a 1 X 16 thread so i did the math and seen a 0.010 washer was needed. here's pics of the operation. The trick is "make a sandwich". Put the shim stock between two pieces of scrap and them mill out your part. I used a CNC but a rotary table would do the job just fine.


----------



## ARKnack (Sep 2, 2015)

That's a new one for me. thanks for sharing


----------

